# Good Preaching Resources on Transgenderism



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 13, 2020)

I want to preach a single sermon on the issue of transgenderism. But I am having difficulty in determining the best way to go about it. I am interested in knowing if anyone can recommend a single sermon or article that tackles this issue in a helpful way.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 13, 2020)

A friend of mine recently emailed me this substantial article on Identity Politics. It is not about Transgenderism as such but many of the broader concepts analysed in the article may help your sermon preparation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 14, 2020)

I thought I would take Genesis 1:27 as my text. My concern is with how best to prosecute the subject to the edification of God's people. There are so many ways to skin the cat that it's a little daunting.


----------



## chuckd (Feb 14, 2020)

The human person is body and soul together. To say one of those things is "wrong" divides the person. "And if a house is divided against itself, that house will not be able to stand."

Christ came to restore humanity. What it means to be truly man and truly woman. (which could be a whole sermon series in itself)


----------



## B.L. (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm interested in resources on this subject as well and will be monitoring this thread. 

In the past week I've learned of two different colleagues at work who recently came out as transgender; one a man in his late 40s who decided he's now a woman and the other a woman in her 20s who decided she is now a man. This is probably the saddest most heart wrenching topic I've come face to face with in some time.


----------

